# 6m Ducato PVC



## korky24

I'm seriously considering purchasing a Globecar Globescout next year. This is on the 5.99m Ducato chassis.

The only potential problem I have is that I live in an end terrace on a shared yard with my own dedicated parking space.(No restrictive covenant). I've measured the space and it's a tight call. There's plenty of room at the sides but I have to ensure the rear of the vehicle doesn't completely block the access to my front door and that the cab doesn't obscure the window of my neighbour. Like I say it's really close.

Are there any kind souls out there local to me or just passing, with a 6m PVC or even a commercial van on the new Ducato/Boxer /Citroen chassis, willing to park it on my yard, while we enjoy tea and biscuits, thoughtfully rub chins, shake heads and tut.

Don't worry I'm not asking you to squeeze the van into a tight space, the issue is really how far we can back it up and satisfy the above parameters.

I'm 9mls north of Derby on the A517 between Ashbourne and Belper. 

Many thanks, John.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry, I can't help other than to bump.


----------



## korky24

Cheers Kev!

Please PM me if anyone can oblige. No big rush, but I'd like to know if this is a goer by late Jan. so I can ready my Autosleeper Symbol for hopeful sale in early spring.

Thanks, John.


----------



## geraldandannie

They're a lovely looking van. We saw several on our recent trip.

I hope you manage to find someone who can help. I'd offer, but we're hundreds of miles away, and we measure at around 7.49metres. Apart from that, perfect!

Good luck on your search. You can always move house, you know :wink:

Gerald


----------



## korky24

Hi Gerald,

Yes you're right they do look great and I think they're extremely well thought out inside. I spoke to both a French and an Austrian owner when I was in France in the autumn and they couldn't praise them enough.

As for moving, I've just extended the hovel and got it just right for me and I've a fantastic garden which has been a real labour of love and I don't want to do that all over again. But having said that I'm finding it harder to reconcile the gardening with my increasingly lengthy and more frequent forays abroad. Oh the dilemma.

John


----------



## geraldandannie

korky24 said:


> I'm finding it harder to reconcile the gardening with my increasingly lengthy and more frequent forays abroad. Oh the dilemma.


Indeed it is. For the second year running, my grape harvest (such as it was) withered on the vine 'cos we were away. We're now downsizing our garden a bit, and making it more easy to maintain. And my lovely neighbour comes in to mow the grass for me when we're away. There's plenty of time for gardening when I'm too old to drive the van :wink:

Gerald


----------



## korky24

That's exactly what happened to me Gerald. Missed my grapes completely, because I was sat in various France Passion vineyards looking at their grapes.

John.


----------



## geraldandannie

korky24 said:


> Missed my grapes completely, because I was sat in various France Passion vineyards looking at their grapes.


And don't theirs look much nicer than ours (mine, at least)?

Not that I'm bumping your topic or anything 

Gerald


----------



## homenaway

Hi John,

We weren't sure if our Adria twin could swing onto our drive when we replaced our Symbol due to its extra length.

I called in to our local Fiat van dealer and arranged a test drive of a 5.99m Ducato which they were happy to do. I implied we were looking for a used van to get converted.

Steve


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Hi John,

If you don't get help from a member, and/or Steve's excellent suggestion above doesn't work - you could always hire an appropriate panel van for a day. In the grand scheme of things, the hire cost might be worth it for peace of mind before you enter into more significant expenditure.

Just a thought.


Regards,
John 
ps I'd offer to help myself, but I'm miles away and completely the wrong size and shape   .


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Ozzyjohn said:


> ps I'd offer to help myself, but I'm miles away and completely the wrong size and shape   .


Actually, I'm not that far away - but I am still the wrong size and shape 
 .


----------



## korky24

Hi Steve,

Great idea, don't know why I didn't think of that. I can then do any necessary manouvering myself.

Just Googled Fiat Derby and there's one not 6mls. away. Walking up the Peak tomorrow so will ring them Thursday.

Thanks, John.


----------

